# Pope paperweight



## bikebozo (Mar 26, 2022)

Looks in very nice condition


----------



## RUDY CONTRATTI (Mar 26, 2022)

*How Bout ,,$41.08.......*


----------



## bikebozo (Mar 28, 2022)

Yes if you are still interested , I just remembered this was on here , postal money order to Walter branche 25  7th street ocoee fl 34761 thank you , it will be ready to go ,please send your address,51.08 money order


----------

